# Identify this bicycle



## kunzog (May 23, 2006)

*What is it?*

Identify this old frame. I built it up with a Mead front fork and 27" wheels to make a rider for a film shoot. Any guess what it is? Original paint color looks like orange. Merkel?


----------



## JO BO (May 24, 2006)

Hi Brian; Do you have a close up of the sprocket? Thanks JO BO


----------



## sam (May 25, 2006)

seems all bicycle companies offered a version of the double bar bike. Even Mead would add a second bar to their ranger for a small fee.---sam


----------



## sm2501 (May 27, 2006)

Here's my mystery double bar bicycle-





I love the colors on this, just wish I could figuire out what the heck it is.

I apologize for not resizing the pictures, it is 1000 wide, and it should be about 750 or so to fit on most screens. I already had it loaded onto the site, and was too lazy to resize it.


----------



## sm2501 (May 27, 2006)

sm2501 said:
			
		

> Here's my mystery double bar bicycle-
> 
> 
> Here's the rest of the pictures-
> ...


----------

